# Schrift vektorisieren



## Berlin-Pac (24. Juli 2003)

Hallo,

Ich möchte mir gerne einen Aufkleber  fürs Auto machen.
Ich habe mir mit Photoshop schon eine Vorlage gemacht und 
bin damit zu ein paar Aufkleber-Shops gegangen.

Diese wollten aber unbedingt Vektor Dateien haben.
Kennt Ihr evtl. Shops die auch Aufkleber aus jpg oder psd Dateien
herstellen, oder könnte mir evtl. jemand meine Bilder vektoriseren?
Ich habe leider keine Ahnung wie das funktioniert und möchte mir auch
nicht extra ein teures Programm dafür kaufen.

Thx
Pac


----------



## Hercules (24. Juli 2003)

Auf jeden Fall kann ich dir versichern, dass es keinen Laden geben wird, der was anderes als Vektordaten nimmt, denn der Schneideplotter braucht vektordaten, um die Koordinaten der Schnitte nachgehen zu  können...
Aber da du eine PSD- Datei hast, und hoffentlich die Schrift noch nicht gerastert hast, kannst du das in PS als eps exportieren...
Nur die sachen die von sich aus gerastert sind, musst du wahrscheinlich nachvektorisieren... (in PS ist das das Zeichenstift-Werkzeug).


----------



## _chefrocka (24. Juli 2003)

@berlin pac

du hast echt gar keine möglichkeit an beispielsweise freehand zu kommen?!
es wäre soooo einfach.....
schrift anklicken - dann SHIFT+Strg+P - fertig!

schriften mit dem zeichenwerkzeug nachzeichnen ist sehr sehr mühsam und meistens ziemlich ungenau...


----------



## hoschi (25. Juli 2003)

Oder Du besorgst Dir eine ältere CorelDRAW - Version, damit gehts noch einfacher und Corel 8 oder 9 bekommt man schon hinterher geschmissen.


----------



## Berlin-Pac (27. Juli 2003)

Hmm,

cool wenn das so einfach ist.
Auf Arbeit haben wir glaube Ich Freehand.
Ich hatte nur keine Lust mich reinzufummeln, weil Ich
dachte das wäre kompliziert  .
Aber dann gucke Ich da glatt mal rein 

Und wie sieht das mit den invertierten Rs und den japanischen
Schriftzeichen aus? Geht das auch mit Freehand?

Schonmal vielen Dank
Pac


----------



## hoschi (27. Juli 2003)

Ja. Es gibt gibt verschiedenfarbige Plotterfolien aus denen Deine Schriftzeichen geschnitten werden können, also spielt die Farbe Deiner invertierten Rs keine Rolle. Wichtig ist, das Du Deine Zeichen, die nicht aus Schrift bestehen mit den Bezierwerkzeugen nachzeichnen musst, damit der Plotter sie schneiden kann.


----------



## Hercules (27. Juli 2003)

Nein er muss sie nicht nachzeichnen!
ER kann genauso in PS die Pfade automatisch erstellen... bzw erstellen lassen!


----------



## hoschi (27. Juli 2003)

Ich bin der Meinung er muss sie sehr wohl nachzeichnen, denn wie der _chefrocka schon geschrieben hat werden die Pfade mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug zu ungenau. Selbst wenn er eine Auswahl erstellt und diese als Pfad exportiert wird er zu ungenau, denn da der Aufkleber wahrscheinlich nicht sehr gross sein wird und die Zeichen (insbesondere das R) ziemlich ausgefranst aussehen, werden die in Photoshop automatisch erstellten Pfade viel zu viele Ankerpunkte enthalten. Wenn ich eine Unmenge an Ankerpunkten in der Zeichnung habe und diese Plotten lasse wird die Folie ausreißen. Selbst wenn ich die Ankerpunkte in Photoshop manuell reduziere kann das einen erheblichen Arbeitsaufwand bedeuten. Da zeichne ich das Ding lieber gleich selbst nach.


----------



## _chefrocka (29. Juli 2003)

Also, ich hab nochmal drüber nachgedacht.

1. Ich würde definitiv auf Freehand zurückgreifen, wenn es um das Nachzeichnen bestimmter Logos geht.

2. Das Problem bei deinen Logos ist, dass es sehr schwierig wird sie nachzuzeichnen, das sie relativ pixelig sein werden, wenn du die bilddatei großziehst.

Wie ich jetzt herangehen würde:

Ich würde erst einmal versuchen bessere, größere Vorlagen zu besorgen, um die dann einzuscannen.
Dann würde ich speziell was die Typo angeht nachschauen, ob du nicht ähnliche, wenn nicht sogar die gleiche Schrift hast, die in den Logos verwendet wird. Das könnte zwar etwas Zeit in Anspruch nehmen um da zu suchen, aber im Endeffekt lohnt es sich, da es authentischer aussieht.
Wie gesagt - Schriften KOMPLETT mit dem Zeichenwerkzeug nachbauen ist eine Sauarbeit und meist ungenau, wenn man mit diesem Tool nicht umgehen kann; daher auch mein Rat nach der Schriftsuche.
Hast du dann die passende gefunden (evtl musst du sie in Pfade konvertieren mit Shift + Strg + P und bearbeiten - nicht vergessen...entgruppiere die Schrift, damit du einzelne Buchstaben bearbeiten kannst) kannst du sie plazieren.


----------

